

Ask HN: Good reading material for "mobile" stuff? - lacker

I read a lot on the internet about tech business and startups, but I feel like I don't know enough about the mobile space. iPhone, Android, Blackberry, future speculation, any of that - what are some good resources I should be reading?
======
rscott
I would suggest any mobile tech related news site/blog/forum out there. Not
much good picking up books on something that gets updated every 3 months or
so. Mobile engadget, gizmodo, etc. come to mind. Howard Forums is also huge
for mobile/cell phone chatter.

